# Clinical psychologist to join our discussion on the IBS Group BB



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I am delighted to inform you that Barbara Bradley Bolen, Ph.D., a clinical psychologist from Farmingdale, NY, will be joining our discussions on the IBS Self Group Bulletin Board as a consultant. Dr. Bolen is a member of the American Psychological Association, Association for Advancement of Behavior Therapy and the International Foundation for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders. Dr. Bolen is the co-author of Breaking the Bonds of Irritable Bowel Syndrome: A Psychological Approach to Regaining Control of Your Life. This book provides a comprehensive overview of IBS, describes its treatments, and helps readers establish healthy new eating habits. Comments about this book can be found at http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum2/HTML/000036.html For more information please visit http://www.irritablebowel.net/ Dr. Bolen's consulting role on the IBS Group Bulletin Board will be to post follow-up remarks where she feels she may provide a helpful answer or comment. I would like to remind you that all information on the IBS Self Help Group Bulletin Board is solely for educational purposes only and not to be used as a substitute for professional medical advice, diagnosis or treatment. Always consult a qualified professional about your personal medical needs and any questions you may have regarding the information provided. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~This message was emailed to all IBS Self Help Group members. If you did not receive a copy , and would like to receive future email messages, please review your email preference by using the "Profile" link on the IBS Bulletin Board. To remove your username from the Bulletin Board please write to ibs###ibsgroup.org with the word "Unsubscribe" in the Subject line.[This message has been edited by Jeffrey Roberts (edited 11-12-2000).]


----------

